#  Alternativmedizin >   Dürfen Medikamente vom Heilpraktiker ohne Verpackung verkauft werden? >

## Skywalker568

Hallo, 
Ich weiß nicht ob das hier das richtige Forum dafür ist. Im Prinzip geht es mir eher um eine Rechtsauskunft. 
Mein Vater ist wegen einer degenerativen Nervenkrankheit öfters bei einer Heilpraktikerin. Soweit so gut. Diese verkauft ihm ab und an auch Medikamente. Meine Mutter und ich haben den Verdacht, dass sie diese Mittel bewusst überteuert verkauft.
Beispielsweise hatten wir ein Mittel, was sie ihm verkauft hatte, im Internet (dt. Medikamentenversandservice) für etwa 30% weniger gefunden (selbes Mittel, selbe Menge, selber Hersteller, selbe Qualität). Dies haben wir ihr auch gesagt. 
Gestern hat sie nun meinem Vater irgendwelche Pillen verkauft - in einer kleinen Klarsichttüte ohne Inhaltsangaben, ohne Namen/Bezeichnung und ohne Dosierungsanleitung (und ohne PZN). Meiner Meinung nach ist es doch in Deutschland illegal Medikamente (oder solche Mittel für eine medizinische Anwendung) OHNE Inhaltsangaben und Dosierungsanleitung zu verkaufen, oder?
Ich nehme an das hat sie gemacht damit wir nicht mehr nachvollziehen können ob es das Zeug evtl. irgendwo günstiger gibt.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Skywalker,  auch mein Heilpraktiker verabreichte mir öfters homöopatische Mittel in einer unbeschrifteten Minitüte. Aber diese berechnete er mir nicht. Sie waren im normalen Stundensatz inbegriffen.  Ein Medikament, das ich extra bezahle, würde ich *niemals* ohne Verpackung und ohne Beipackzettel entgegennehmen.  Was die Weitergabe rezeptfreier Mittel in Deutschland betrifft, kenne ich mich absolut nicht aus. Ich wohne seit vielen Jahren in Österreich, und hier wäre so etwas absolut undenkbar. Bei uns gibt es auch keine Heilpraktiker. Hier muss man eine qualifizierte Ausbildung (Approbation, Diplom) vorweisen, um im Gesundheitswesen praktizieren zu dürfen. Ist z.B. meine Physiotherapeutin der Ansicht, ich bräuchte ein bestimmtes Medikament, muss ich dies mit meinem Hausarzt oder einem Facharzt besprechen. Diese entscheiden dann darüber, ob das empfohlene Mittel verabreicht werden sollte oder nicht.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Grundsätzlich würde ich keinerlei Medikamente egal von wem annehmen ohne Verpackung und ohne Beipackzettel! 
Nur so ist gewährleistet das das MHD noch nicht abgelaufen ist und ich weiß was ich tun muss wenn ich das Medikament nicht vertrage! 
Abgesehen davon weiß dein Vater überhaupt was er da nehmen soll? 
Ich würde diese Heilpraktikerin zur Rede stellen und mir einen neuen HP suchen.... 
da das Vertrauen nun schon mindestens zwomal missbraucht wurde... :
einmal Medikament zu teuer, zwotesmal Medikament ohne (!) Verpackung und Beipackzettel... 
ich finde so etwas sehr fahrlässig und dies spricht nicht für einen guten HP oder eben auch Arzt.  *Vorsicht mit dem Leben des Patienten den er hat nur das Eine!* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Ich glaube das Wort "Medikamente" ist hier irreführend. 
Heilpraktiker dürfen keine Medikamente verschreiben, weitergeben oder verkaufen.
Medikamente dürfen nur von Ärzten verschrieben werden und von Ärzten oder Apothekern ausgehändigt werden. Das ist gesetzlich geregelt. 
Globuli, Bachblüten und Co. sind keine Medikamente. 
Was das weitergeben von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln angeht (darunter würde ich mal die homöopathischen Mittelchen einsortieren), so gibt es keine gesetzliche Regelung. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Michael,  homöopathische Mittel haben mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln nichts zu tun. Besser, Du sprichst von nicht rezeptpflichtigen Medikamenten. Es gibt nämlich durchaus "echte" Medikamente, die nicht der Rezeptpflicht unterliegen, darunter auch Schlaf-, Abführ- und Schmerzmittel, die einen bei Abusus ruinieren können. Diese kann ich in jeder Apotheke (in den USA auch in Supermärkten erwerben). Trotzdem würde ich nichts ohne Originalverpackung und ohne Beipackzettel kaufen, weder beim Heilpraktiker noch sonstwo.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi zusammen,  
wir haben hier im Stadtteil auch eine naturheilkundliche Praxis mit Homöopathie. Diese Ärztin geht an ihren Globuli-Schrank, nimmt die entsprechenden Globulis heraus, beschriftet im PC einen Aufkleber, dieser wird an der Anmeldung ausgedruckt und auf das Papiertütchen geklebt, welches man dann von der Ärztin mitbekommt. Da steht der Name der Globulis drauf, das MHD, die Dosierung, wieviele Globulis enthalten sind und auch die Firma, die die Globulis hergestellt hat. 
Habe ich selber schon bekommen, ich mußte damals nichts zahlen, weiß aber von meiner privatversicherten Nachbarin, daß sie für das Erstgespräch mehr zahlen mußte als für die Folgegespräche und das die Mitgabe der Globulis im Preis enthalten ist. 
Ich selber finde diese Sache mit dem Aufkleber sehr gut, denn sie gibt schon mal öfter was mit, wie soll man da zuhause die Tütchen sonst auseinander halten können? Meine Nachbarin hat einige von den Tütchen oben liegen, wenn die nicht genauestens beschriftet wären, oh weia. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Skywalker568

Danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten.
Ob das nun Medikamente (rezeptfrei oder rezeptpflichtig), homäopatische Mittel oder Nahrungsmittelergänzungen sind können weder meine Mutter noch ich sagen, eben weil es nicht drauf steht. Mein Vater weiß es auch nicht so recht und mein Großvater (er hat ihn dort hingefahren und begleitet) hat es wohl wieder vergessen.
Es ist ja absolut nichts gegen ein Tütchen einzuwenden, nur sollte wenigstens der exakte Name, das MHD und die Dosierungsanweisung draufstehen, bei Medikamenten auf jeden Fall noch die Inhaltsstoffe. Meine Mutter und ich waren halt sehr erschrocken als wir dieses Tütchen ohne Alles gesehen haben (meinen Vater hat das nicht weiter gestört, aber der ist geistlich eh nicht mehr so fit), zumal das Ding so um die 300€ gekostet haben soll. 
Also wir bzw. mein Vater werden diese so genannte HP nicht wieder besuchen. Komisch ist auch, dass sie jedesmal irgend ein neues Mittel zu haben scheint. Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass sie das ein wenig ausnutzt, dass zeitlich bedingt nur der geistlich nicht mehr so fitte Patient und der Großvater (der ja nun mit 78 Jahren auch nicht mehr so auf Zack ist) zu ihr kommen.

----------


## Smurf

> ..., zumal das Ding so um die 300 gekostet haben soll.

 *Hi Skywalker,  
bei dem Preis von 300 Euro wäre ich nicht nur erschrocken, sondern postwendend da wieder in der Praxis aufgeschlagen und hätte erstmal vorsichtig und dann je nach Auskunft auch mal etwas schärfer nachgefragt, was das denn für ein Wundermittelchen sein soll. Das grenzt ja schon an Wucher! Und Dein Vater bzw. Großvater hat diesen Preis gezahlt, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken?? 
Kopfschüttelnde Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Skywalker, 
auch wenn ihr wenig Zeit habt, würde ich da doch mal hingehen und nachhaken. Wenn die beiden wirklich nicht mehr so fit sind, kommt ja auch nicht alles an Infos rüber. Mir kommt der genannte Betrag zwar auch wahnsinnig hoch vor, aber man sollte beide Seiten hören. Und ihr könnt euch einen persönlichen Eindruck der HP machen.  
Meine Tierärztin hat mir auch ein Medikament für den Hund in einer Tüte mitgegeben: Sie hat 1000 St. in der Dose, der Hund hat ca. 80 St. bekommen. Das kostete zwar extra, aber nicht allzu viel. Auf der Tüte stand der Name des Patienten/Hundes, der Name des Medikamentes und die Einnahmeregel.  
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Skywalker568

Wie gesagt: Nochmal werden sie da nicht hingehen.
Meine Mutter war schon mehrmals mit dort, aber jedesmal geht eben auch nicht. Von ihr stammt ja auch der von mir geschilderte Eindruck.
Der Preis ist zwar sehr hoch, aber entsprechende Qualität hat manchmal auch ihren Preis. Nur sollte die Verpackung erstens rechtskonform und zweitens angemessen sein.

----------


## Smurf

> Der Preis ist zwar sehr hoch, aber entsprechende Qualität hat manchmal auch ihren Preis.

 *Sicherlich, Qualität hat meistens ihren Preis, aber bei einem durchsichtigen Tütchen mit irgendwelchen Globulis drin würden mir 300 Euro schon zu denken geben. 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Mir auch.

----------

